# Coins



## odorf (Oct 14, 2014)

silvercoins,  just arrived by mail.  purdy. 1oz.  999.9%  each
                  split in 4ths for trading if needed as curency


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

odorf said:


> silvercoins,  just arrived by mail.  purdy. 1oz.  999.9%  each
> split in 4ths for trading if needed as curency




I have several pounds of silver coin. Hope you didn't pay too much above spot on those. Right now each coin should be just below 20 bucks. I get them locally here.


----------



## frodo (Oct 15, 2014)

i did on these, $22.50 each ,we had to buy the die.  now that we have the die made. we can get at or below spot

i collect also,,put em in the safe for later
do you collect coins or just silver? 
if interested, i have a collection of pennies i like to show off
liberty heads,indians, :2cents:


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

I collect silver and old paper money. I have been getting into the large bills lately (Not high dollar large but physically larger) I have some coin but not any sort of fancy collection, I have an 1880 silver dollar in mint condition a bunch of steel pennies and real silver dollars from the 20's and silver JFK half dollars and a few odds and ends but nothing collection worthy.

Is the die for scoring them to break?


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy splitting thread and confusing me already..........


----------



## frodo (Oct 17, 2014)

yes, they are scored to break, and use as currency.  

oh cool, fellow coin and paper collector.

your silver sounds a lot more impressive than my little stash.
my coins are nothing fancy, i have been looking and collecting out of change for over 30 years.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2014)

Over the weekend I was digging threw my moms shed and found a penny collection folder from 1909 to 1972. It is missing about 35 early pennies. I took it to my coin guy and he says he has every single one to complete the set. Don't know if I will buy the couple that are several hundred bucks but I might just to finish off what my mom started.


----------



## frodo (Oct 28, 2014)

thats exactly what i did,  finished my dads collection for him
from 1909--2000
i'm missing these.    
1909 vdb
1909s
1912s
1914d
1926s
1931s 
in another folder
1857-1909
missing
1858      1871
1864      1872
1864L     1874
1865       1875
1867       1876
1868       1877
1869       1878

let me know what your missing,  i have some extras,  of 1909-71


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a couple 1909s, never could get a vdb...


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2014)

My guy has the VDB and a fake one he accidently bought. The real one he is asking 750 and the fake is close to free if I just want to fill the spot.

I think I have an extra 31s, I'll look when I get a chance. Ill find my list and post it up too. My coin guy is the fairest guy I have ever met and most honest so I like working with him.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2014)

In 1973 the price of silver was going thru the roof and everyone was buying it. It sounded like a good idea so I decided to buy $1000 worth. I went to the bank that sells the stuff and said I want $1000 worth of silver. There I learned that silver is quoted as 1000 onces anything less has a premium, the smaller the peice the higher the premium and then it is quoted in US dollars so first I had to buy that and the bank charges for converting the money and then there was a transaction fee. So after an hour I was a proud owner of $600 worth of silver that cost me,$1000. About a month later silver had doubled in price and there was talk about the Hunt brothers so I went back to the bank to sell my silver. The bank pays no pemium for small peices and charges a transation fee and then convert the money back to Canadian. I left the bank with $1100 and because I dealt with a bank they informed me they let the Government know so I had to pay tax on the $100.


----------



## frodo (Oct 29, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> I have a couple 1909s, never could get a vdb...



I hear about the elusive vdb.  would love to have one

if you have a 31s, maybe we could do a trade

your concerns have been my concerns also. on the silver
on a forum i'm on. I started  a thread about that.
and gold also.
what good does it do to invest in something you can not get rid of if needed.
there are a couple of companies that will buy it from you

i'll copy the companies for you


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

The place I buy from says they will always buy no matter what but you really don't know until that time comes.


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

I currently pay 1 dollar over spot for my silver so yesterday it cost me 20 bucks to buy 20 Troy ounces. The silver was somewhere around 17.45 an ounce. My guy usually charges 1.50 - 2.50 over spot but I guess I am a frequent flyer?


----------



## frodo (Oct 29, 2014)

Neal,  i am going to post the thread about silver
 over on the pro site.  general blabber,  where only a few can see it
i am not trying to advertise for the other site


----------



## frodo (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> I currently pay 1 dollar over spot for my silver so yesterday it cost me 20 bucks to buy 20 Troy ounces. The silver was somewhere around 17.45 an ounce. My guy usually charges 1.50 - 2.50 over spot but I guess I am a frequent flyer?



your getting darn good prices,  buy what you can

you guys in comiefornia are going to need a different currency before to long  :rofl:


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

What does it cost near you or do you have to order yours?

Like I said before my guy has a motto that he would rather make a dollar off if everyone that walks in his doors than try to get rich off one sale and never see them again.


----------



## frodo (Oct 29, 2014)

dont know, silver is 17.25 right now.  so it should be  19  or 20 or little less  
 i have not bought any in a while,,next time im out, ill check

seriously thinking of pulling 10 k out of a cd and buying silver


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2014)

Might be worth it at these prices.


----------



## frodo (Oct 30, 2014)

....................http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1864-1909-Indian-Cent-Penny-Value.html

http://cointrackers.com/


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 31, 2014)

Do your penny boards have a spot for the 1909 S VDB. As a kid mine did but they used to leave the cardboard slug in the hole as they were even rarer than the VDB. 

I see you can still buy the S VDB if you have 100 grand burning a hole in your pocket you can own one in mint condition.  

http://lincolncents.net/1909-s-vdb-lincoln-cent/


----------



## frodo (Oct 31, 2014)

i prefer to click clack for my coins,  i buy  a box of pennies at the bank.$25.00  and go thru it
cull out 1982 and older, and all 2009.  roll em back up and exchange for another box

heres a couple of 1909 P  
.........


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2014)

What's special about 2009?


----------



## frodo (Oct 31, 2014)

in 2009,  the lincoln  penny underwent a major change.  the shield replaced the the lincoln memorial
 the 4 designs are low mints and will be valuable in later years .
the 4 scenes are a tribute to Pres. Lincoln
also,  the 2009 nickel went thru a change and are collectible also

any change from the norm makes that coin collectible.

did you know there are 7 types [varieties] of 1982 penny?
that was the year coins went from copper to zinc

http://coins.thefuntimesguide.com/2008/09/lincoln_memorial_cent-2.php


----------



## frodo (Nov 8, 2014)

Chris,  you ever get a chance to look thru your pennies?  see what you need? 
     see if you have a 31s.  post up what your missing.  I have a bunch of coins we can trade

i have about 5 pounds of pre 82 copper's


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll get into it pretty soon, work keeps getting in the way of fun.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2014)

It's always fun to count your pennies when the work is done.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 8, 2014)

nealtw said:


> It's always fun to count your pennies when the work is done.



You mean it's fun to *have* a penny when the work is done, don't ya?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2014)

Our penny is history now, everything is just rounded to the nearest nickel.


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2014)

More reason to save a few.


----------



## frodo (Nov 8, 2014)

Chris said:


> More reason to save a few.


...................


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2014)

Chris said:


> More reason to save a few.



They will be saved; the bank wants them rolled


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2014)

My bank used to have a coin machine with no charge. It was nice but I'm odd and save all my change. One day I'll buy a new car with it.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to save my change, not sure how she moved when she left.:2cents:


----------



## frodo (Nov 9, 2014)

here is what i use.  you just load it up.  no counting.  quarter,dime,nickel,penny
 i need another one and cant find this SOB anywhere.  
I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2014)

I need one of those.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2014)

You need one of these
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZaRgMOo-Ig[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2014)

Neat.......


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2014)

The one  was looking for was a cone shape that you loaded coins in and cranked it like a salad dryer and it sorted coins. A friend has one but is probably 30 years old.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2014)

or this
https://www.mmfind.com/Products/Coi...11914-223400000-Speed-Sort-Coin-Sorting-Trays


----------



## frodo (Nov 9, 2014)

who has a 3 d printer?  you could copy mine easy.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a no D printer?


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2014)

Get any new coins lately?

I grabbed a 1/10 ounce gold coins last week and little platinum coin thingy.


----------



## frodo (Dec 9, 2014)

no, i have been to busy. have not even looked at them.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

I finally picked up a gold certificate a while back and now want more. I have a slew of silver certificates.


----------



## frodo (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.antiquemoney.com/value-of-1-silver-certificate/


which ones did you get?  home much per?


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty sure I have all of those. I have a couple black eagle and a bunch of the ones from the twenties, can't remember if I have a Martha Washington or not, I'll have to check. I think I even have a five and ten dollar silver cert.

I'll pull them out later and get a few pictures for you.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is a pic of my big bills. They go from 1865 confederate to 1920's


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Here are some silver certificates from my collection.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

A 20 dollar gold certificate and one from a bank.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Some red printed two's and some just normal uncirced two's


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Now you got me going. I'm at my coin shop now.


----------



## frodo (Dec 9, 2014)

you got me,  all i got is some old *** treasury note

nice collection,


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

Those are cool. My coin guy has a lot if neat stuff I want but it's hard to buy it when he sells me silver and gold so cheap.

Today I bought 20 ounces of silver, two 1/10 ounce gold coins and a quarter ounce Austrian gold coin with my last name on it. Expensive day at the coin shop. I am lucky to have one of the most honest coin guys around.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

I wish I had a dealer closer to me.


----------



## frodo (Dec 9, 2014)

wish i knew you were there..i would of had you check on some pennys for me

my problem, is i live so far out.  the nearest coin dealer is 100 miles away.

have a couple of pawn shops,  but he thinks every thing he has is worth twice what it actually is

i already laughed at his face.

what is he charging for oz silver?  $15.00 or lower, ill end you a hun,  for 6 oz


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2014)

1.50 - 2 over spot on silver. Don't remember what it was at today but it was up .75 cents when I bought it.

I can get you his email, pretty sure he will ship and all that jaz. Like I said before he is fair. Won't try and gouge you an anything, he want repeat business.

Havasu, he aint that far away from you, less than an hour if you ever drive down this way.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2014)

Will your guy accept AMEX? I really want to start buying up gold by the pound.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2014)

Nope cash only for gold and silver.


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't say that I blame him but those armored trucks get expensive to rent.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2014)

They do. He says profit margins are so tight he doesn't make enough off of it to pay the fees on credit for it. He takes credit for everything else in his shop.


----------



## frodo (Dec 10, 2014)

hook me up with his email,  i'll ck him out. with cash


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2014)

If I go there, does he have a secret knock on the back door?


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2014)

Will do Frodo.

Mark you can just walk in the front door if you like. After he buzzes you in I suppose.


----------



## frodo (Dec 10, 2014)

got a buddy wilh a jewelery store.  you walk in,  get buzzed into a foyer.  your locked up!  till your looked at and buzzed again


and i do mean looked at


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2014)

We had a bank in my city that also had inner and outer doors. The walls were also bullet proof. I loved getting calls that they had a bank robber trapped inside their cage. They looked so stupid with their gun and bag of cash, and unable to escape.


----------



## frodo (Dec 10, 2014)

funniest one i ever heard was a robber at a drive thru   he walked up. stuck his head thru the window
employee closed the window on his head.  gotcha!!!!


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2015)

I got the 1909 vdb! Working on the 1909 s vdb, should have that one in a few days. Not gonna be cheap but will help fill my collection. Only about 19 to go in this one.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1432088605.614160.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1432088693.079867.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1432088820.581478.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1432088895.147141.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2015)

This is my next adventure. A few years worth of pocket change. It's almost full and when it is I will sort.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1432168264.129348.jpg


----------



## frodo (May 23, 2015)

looks heavy...I would love to dig thru that..oh the possibilities !!!!

I may have some extras,,that you need..I will look tonight if i get a chance

here are some of mine.  take a look at what i am lacking...maybe we can do a horse trade..


----------



## frodo (May 23, 2015)

found these 2 guys  1950-S    hiding in with the 1950P pennies

i think they are on your list

do you have the 7 different varieties of 1982 ?  

http://lincolncentresource.com/smalldates/1982.html


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2015)

I will have to take a look when I get back home tomorrow.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2015)

I have been sorting my pennies, it's gonna take a year but I will eventually have them sorted by year and mint then I will roll them. Going all the way up to current just so if something is worth money in the future I will have a record.

In other news here is todays score. A bunch of pure silver old coins. Got them from my coin supplier. Paid 30 cents an ounce over silver value for them.


----------



## frodo (Jun 4, 2015)

you did good....I am looking for  "S"    coins for just about all 70--2015

if you run across any,  I will be most interested


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2015)

I will start setting them aside for you. I have one box I will try and sort through this evening but don't know if I will have time. I'm going to my mountain house this weekend so maybe I can bring them for when I am sipping on my cocktail doing nothing.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2015)

I just bought 500 worth of quarters from my bank to go through. My wife thinks I'm a nut job.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1433458087.462518.jpg


----------



## frodo (Jun 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> I will start setting them aside for you. I have one box I will try and sort through this evening but don't know if I will have time. I'm going to my mountain house this weekend so maybe I can bring them for when I am sipping on my cocktail doing nothing.




take your time,  I have been working on this collection for years

I do not need them over night.....altho,  that would be fantastic!! lOL

maybe i can start you collecting indian heads ,,,i have a few doubles

I use a Harris 16x  jewelers loop  when i sort them,,,eyes aint like they used to be.

make yourself a jig..get a 2x4   drill a hole the size of a penny.
the cut the board in half  mark it for 50 pennys.

then you dont have to count 50,  just load the jig.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2015)

I need to get some sort of set up. I think next year I will have one built in when I do my addition.


----------



## frodo (Jun 5, 2015)

Chris said:


> I need to get some sort of set up. I think next year I will have one built in when I do my addition.




man I looked every where..buddy found one...less than 10 bucks shipped

http://screencast.com/t/ejO1qus4sIHQ


----------



## frodo (Jun 12, 2015)

Chris said:


> I need to get some sort of set up. I think next year I will have one built in when I do my addition.



made you a coin jig,  it is not the prettiest thing in the world,  but it is functional.

my first attempt at carving plastic,,,:rofl:


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a buddy with a mill, gonna see if he will make one out of a chunk of aluminum. maybe I can get him to make two.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/coin-counting-tubes


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2015)

Well thats just way too easy.


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2015)

Today's silver coin score.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436911533.622568.jpg


----------



## frodo (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice score!!!!!!!!


----------

